# Lowrance dsi 5 elite transducer mounting help please!



## Bustedknuckle

I have a 20' 98 Bayliner cuddy cabin trophy with a 98 force 120 hp motor. 
Problem: when throttle applied my fishfinder screen gets scrambled and has interfernce bad but at super low speed i do get alot better readings.

can anyone give any advice? or pictures of their transducer location on their bayliner trophy boat?


----------



## Kenton

It is probably broken, i will take it and you can get something that works better. :shifty:

Odds are it is as simple as what side of the prop you have it mounted on. Prop rotation determines this. Did you follow the directions to a T? My buddy did not at first, had ALL kinds of problems. Redid his setup and it worked at 25mph flawlessly.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

lol, do you see all the holes that are covered, this will give ya some kind of idea of how many times ive adjusted this stupid thing. I actually bought the lowrance unit as an upgrade because i had the SAME problems with the hummingbird. 

the directions are vague on the lowrance

i will pay someone to install it in the "right" spot if they will guarantee that it will work.


----------



## Kenton

*Location
*1. The transducer must be placed in a location that has a smooth flow of water at all times. If the transducer is not placed in a smooth flow of water, interference will show on the sonar’s display in the form of random lines or dots whenever the boat is moving.

2. The transducer should be installed with it’s face pointing straight down, if possible.

3. Make certain the transducer's location doesn’t interfere with the trailer or hauling of the boat. Also, don’t mount it closer than approximately one foot from the engine’s lower unit. This will prevent cavitation interference with the propeller. Typically, the transducer should be mounted as deep in the water as possible. This increases the chance that it will be in the water in high speed and reduces the possibility of air bubble interference. 






4. If possible, route the transducer cable away from other wiring on the boat. Electrical noise from engine wiring, bilge pumps, and aerators can be displayed on the sonar’s screen. Use caution when routing the transducer cable around these wires.


----------



## Kenton

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

I say try the left side if you are getting serious prop wash. Otherwise it looks like youare doing it right


----------



## X-Shark

> I say try the left side if you are getting serious prop wash. Otherwise it looks like youare doing it right


Negative!

Read this: http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/InstallGuide/17-247-03.pdf

It's mounted to high.

To keep from drilling 1400 holes in the boat, mount a piece of Starboard.



















There is not a lot of adjustment in your Lowarance X-ducer.

I can fix it.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

X-shark I will pm you after i try this last adjustment i made. I give up after this one.


----------



## Kenton

Ever get this fixed? Funny enough i just installed my Eagle (Lowrance) fish finder and seem to get a lot of feedback when in "arch" mode. But not when in "fish icon" mode. I am thinking i am getting feedback from the power cables running from the engine. The Transducer wire is running over top of them. Thanks.


----------

